# New Tires



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking at these two tires and wondering which one to go with anyone have any good experiences with these? There goin on konig Feathers 205/50 R15 i do drive aggressively and they are the same price.

Hankook Ventus HRII H405
Falken Ziex ZE-512


----------



## caryabhi12 (Apr 30, 2009)

Can you post the pics of the tires?


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu168/Ineedmoney321/IMG00192.jpg

http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu168/Ineedmoney321/IMG00302.jpg

http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu168/Ineedmoney321/IMG00303.jpg

http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu168/Ineedmoney321/IMG00327.jpg

http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu168/Ineedmoney321/IMG00329.jpg

pics of the konig feathers 15in on the hankook HRII and its 30lbs.


----------



## jimmyparker (Nov 9, 2011)

Check the ADAC tests for tires, you can see there the differences pretty clear. It's in german but you can use google translate to help.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Ineedmoney$ said:


> Looking at these two tires and wondering which one to go with anyone have any good experiences with these? There goin on konig Feathers 205/50 R15 i do drive aggressively and they are the same price.
> 
> Hankook Ventus HRII H405
> Falken Ziex ZE-512


What are you looking for in a tire? I notice you are in CO. Are you looking for an all season tire?



jazzjim121 said:


> New Tires?
> I drive a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee and I drive a lot of hwy miles. My car has around 70,000 miles on it and I need to get new tires but I'm not sure what tires I should get. I have Wranglers on there now which is what the factory put on there. I want tires that will be good for hwy driving, driving in the rain, and driving on construction sites. Should I stick with Wranglers? Any recommendations?


That is awesome mileage from an OE tire. What do you not like about your current tire?

Here is a link to the tires that fit your vehicle.

Tire Products - Discount Tire Direct


----------

